# AxMen Cast Member Killed In Helicopter Crash.



## Timberwerks (Sep 18, 2013)

Just saw this: William Bart Colantuono, Ax Men Pilot, Killed in Helicopter Crash - History Channel, The History Channel, Death : People.com


----------



## Gologit (Sep 18, 2013)

Timberwerks said:


> Just saw this: William Bart Colantuono, Ax Men Pilot, Killed in Helicopter Crash - History Channel, The History Channel, Death : People.com



There's been a thread on this in F&L for two days.


http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/244719.htm


----------



## manuelgalvezferri (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeah I've heard this news and it was Colantuono. Some witnesses say they also saw a rotor separate from the copter before it flipped and crashed upside down.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 9, 2014)

manuelgalvezferri said:


> Yeah I've heard this news and it was Colantuono. Some witnesses say they also saw a rotor separate from the copter before it flipped and crashed upside down.


 Dude,check the dates on the posts before you reply. This news is 10 months old.


----------

